# Catching Something Other Than Bluegill



## slimshaky (Sep 19, 2021)

I've recently gotten involved in fishing since my 8 year old son has taken fishing on as perhaps his favorite hobby. We've been going to one of two local ponds many of the weekends this summer. One time he managed to snag a catfish. We can both catch bluegill on a regular basis. It would be nice if we could more consistently catch some other varieties of fish, and I wondered if anyone could offer some good starting advice. Others have told us that the one pond has bass and catfish while the second pond has catfish and carp. We have mainly fished with worms and hotdogs. Sometimes we've used a bobber and sometimes we've tried using a bullet sinker in hopes of reaching deeper areas. We also just started trying a plastic worm, but havent gotten anywhere with that. We are fishing in the southern suburbs of Dayton. Any advice on how to catch some non bluegill varieties would be appreciated.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

catch the bluegills and then use them for bait for the catfish !


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jig head and twister tail. Will catch anything that swims and it's a cheap lure to fish


----------



## slimshaky (Sep 19, 2021)

loves2fishinohio said:


> catch the bluegills and then use them for bait for the catfish !


Do you have any tips on how to hook the bluegill? I tried to put a larger hook in one behind the dorsal fin and it hopped off when I tried to pick up the rod.


----------



## slimshaky (Sep 19, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> Jig head and twister tail. Will catch anything that swims and it's a cheap lure to fish


Are you talking about something as simple as the following? If not could you point me to a specific example of what has worked for you? Is there a particular type of rigging that works best with this? Do you need to use any extra sinkers?


----------



## Pflueger 229 (Mar 29, 2020)

slimshaky said:


> I've recently gotten involved in fishing since my 8 year old son has taken fishing on as perhaps his favorite hobby. We've been going to one of two local ponds many of the weekends this summer. One time he managed to snag a catfish. We can both catch bluegill on a regular basis. It would be nice if we could more consistently catch some other varieties of fish, and I wondered if anyone could offer some good starting advice. Others have told us that the one pond has bass and catfish while the second pond has catfish and carp. We have mainly fished with worms and hotdogs. Sometimes we've used a bobber and sometimes we've tried using a bullet sinker in hopes of reaching deeper areas. We also just started trying a plastic worm, but havent gotten anywhere with that. We are fishing in the southern suburbs of Dayton. Any advice on how to catch some non bluegill varieties would be appreciated.


Can't beat a jig and twist tail. I like use a 2" tail. 1/8 or 1/4 Oz jig. Doesn't really need to be painted. Chartreuse and yellows are good colors for the tails


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

slimshaky said:


> Are you talking about something as simple as the following? If not could you point me to a specific example of what has worked for you? Is there a particular type of rigging that works best with this? Do you need to use any extra sinkers?
> View attachment 476220


 yep, that's it, they come in many varieties and sizes ... if you think you need any extra weight, just use a bigger jig ...


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

slimshaky said:


> Do you have any tips on how to hook the bluegill? I tried to put a larger hook in one behind the dorsal fin and it hopped off when I tried to pick up the rod.


you can use a circle hook and sinker and hook them in the lower back. make sure the bluegill, is hooked past the barb so it doesn’t pop off. you can use them live with a big sinker for catfish or even use a big live bait bobber with the live bluegill a couple feet under for big bass. you can also use the bluegill as cut bait on the bottom. to catch the carp you can use the same catfish rig but with a slightly smaller hook and corn or bread instead of bluegill.


----------

